# Copyright info



## drbondod (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a new Nikon D700 and have made the internal settings to reflect my name for the copyright information. However, when I view my digital images in iPhoto, the copyright stamp is not there. Any suggestions from someone shooting a D700?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't shoot a D7000, but your name is probably in the exif information as the copyright holder.  (Right click on the file and look at the properties, or use an exif viewer.)

If you want it to show up on the picture as a watermark, you'll most likely have to do that in some sort of photo editing software.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you just entering the info, then pressing OK, or are you entering the info, then choosing "Attach Copyright Info" by checking it? (Page 243 of the manual)


----------



## NikonME (Jul 4, 2011)

And to be clear, the copyright info is stored in the exif information (photo properties).

It will not show up on the image as a 'stamp', that is a watermark. If that is what you are trying to do, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## drbondod (Jul 4, 2011)

NikonME said:
			
		

> And to be clear, the copyright info is stored in the exif information (photo properties).
> 
> It will not show up on the image as a 'stamp', that is a watermark. If that is what you are trying to do, you are doing it wrong.



Thanks. What is the process of having my images "stamped" with the copyright symbol as I see so many photographers do?


----------



## NikonME (Jul 4, 2011)

That's a little more complicated, you can make an image and overlay it as a layer or you can overlay some text as a layer and then fade it.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 4, 2011)

drbondod said:


> NikonME said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to add that in post.  Either by hand in photoshop or automatically through programs like Lightroom.


----------

